# Philips Park Hall



## carlito (Jan 22, 2008)

A rather impromptu explore as was out walking the dog. 
The origional Philips Park Hall has long gone and the building now know as the hall was the origional stables/servant accomodation. Demolition firm has been in for a few months now and considerable changes have taken place. 
The photos are from around the grounds and from "inside" where they have removed the roof etc. Please excuse any fuzzyness as did not have tripod.
Have posted in rural as seems most fitting.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 22, 2008)

That looks like an excellent little explore, Carlito. Love the green path going up towards the folly-type structure.
Where was that last pic to? Was it in the glasshouse? What a shame it's being demolished. I'd have thought it could have been converted into housing, especially as buildings like that are usually snapped up by developers.

Cheers


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 22, 2008)

It's interesting to sse where the outbuildings have been removed.

It looks like there was once a mirror about the sink that was never redecorated behind once it was hung.


----------



## carlito (Jan 22, 2008)

Foxy, the fountain is in the glass house, was the only part of the glass that wasn't steamed up! its a shame they cant redevelop it. the guy who owns it ran dry of funds. shame it hangs in the balance.

Richard, the whole area where pictures were taken was roofed, it was a banquet hall at one point and over the years has under gone some dramatic changes. The mirror is on the floor to the left of the sink. undamaged.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 22, 2008)

looks great, love seeing places like this. The footpath going up to the folly place, is there anything else up there? or was that part left but the rest demolished? 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## carlito (Jan 22, 2008)

The path up to the folly, was known as "the grass walk" you can turn left to go back down to the back of the hall, or turn left to carry on above the gardens. lots of old walls, fence posts and there is one or two memorial stones dotted around the grounds.

Some brief history and pics here:

http://www.bury.gov.uk/LeisureAndCu...ks/PrestwichForestPark/PhilipsParkhistory.htm


----------



## Bad wolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice one!,looks like a good find.


----------



## King Al (Jan 23, 2008)

Not a bad find when out walking the dog i Like the fountain-e-bird bath thing perhaps someone might salvage it


----------



## smileysal (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers for the link Carlito,

 Sal


----------



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

Holy jesus, no way, I cannot believe that they have destroyed this place.

I have well over 100 pics of this place, it just happens to be the first place I ever explored, I am seriously disappointed, last I heard they was restoring it


----------



## meldiablo (Jan 27, 2009)

Carlito,
Really nice to see these pics man.
I visited it when it looked just like this, but I remember it when it was a fully functional gaff.
I used to get ice cream from the little shop there and I used to get freaked out by the statues in the botanical garden.
I also live in whitefield, and philips park is my old stomping ground hahaha.
Give us a shout if ya fancy a chat man.

M
[email protected]


----------

